# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid?] Homebrew D&D Worldmap on Wounderdraft

## Ken T

Hello Cartographers,

I am looking for someone to do the final touches to My home-brew D&D World.  The map was made on Wonderdraft. I have the basics of the world done and placements of the Kingdoms and Large Cities. I have no problem with you changing the icons or symbols used, also locations to rivers and forests can be changed if needed.  

I dont really like my map I created.  I dont know if I made it to busy or my sizing and scale of stuff is off.  If you can take this map as a starting off point and make a good-looking map using some of the lore I will provide.  I have placed key cities already.  Im just no good at coming up with names.  There are 6 Gate Cities that are located along the Mountain ranges.  These cities are large and are the way goods and services enter other kingdoms. Also are the main defense against other armies and invaders.
I would later like to take the finish map you provided and then make regional maps and flesh out the areas.  

This is for my personal use to start DM-ing D&D 5e only.  Please email me if you are interested in helping me out and we can chat about what you need from me.


Ken
email me ketroyer1977 at Gmail

----------


## TheDwarf

I'm interested in this offer.

I sent you an email  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Sergio

----------

